# redemption of public warrant



## yankeefan (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello, 








Virgin Galactic Announces Redemption of Public Warrants


Virgin Galactic Holdings, Inc. (NYSE: SPCE; SPCE.WS; SPCE.U) ("Virgin Galactic" or "the Company"), a vertically integrated aerospace company, today announced that the Company will redeem all of its outstanding warrants (the "Public Warrants") to purchase shares of the Company




finance.yahoo.com





I wanted to buy SPCE shares months back but accidentally bought SPCE.U instead. Instead of selling right away after the mistake I decided to keep it. I never paid much attention to it until today I saw that I wasnt able to sell it. After research I found this article. Since the expired date was April 13..does this mean I lost all.my shares? If not, does anybody know how I can get my money out? It does show a set amount on my cibc app. Thanks


----------

